# Shelf life of Madeira thread



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Can anybody comment on the shelf life of Madeira thread? I am mostly interested in the rayon and polyneon but all types may be used in the future.

-James Leonard


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

My thread that is over 10 yrs is brittle. I would use thread within 5-7 yrs. It all depends on how you store your thread. Thread that is left out in the light and dust will not last as long as thread that is kept in boxes. You can test thread by pulling off a thread and snapping it with your hands. Old thread will break easily. Also old thread swells. I have a spool of Maderia from 14 yrs ago and it is so puffed up that I can't even see the the color number.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

We use only polyneon and the small spools in the box are about 8 yrs old and still work just fine. Our cones are just thrown in a box when taken to shows, get dusty (we spray them off with air) and the oldest might be 3 years old and they all work fine as well.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

It all depends on how it is stored and the climate of where it is stored. Direct sunlight is a killer. The best way to store thread is in those little tupperware containers with the snap on lids. I don't store thread that way but someday I'd like to. It just makes everything look nice, clean & neat. I use 95% RA SBP and have over 1000 king spools that are stored in the boxes they came in. Some of my thread is over 10 years old and is still perfectly fine. But occasionally we will come across a cone or maybe even an entire box that has gone bad. If you have some spools that are brittle and they're not that old, try pulling off a few layers of thread by hand. Sometimes just the outer few layers will be brittle but when you get down a bit it's totally fine.


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been told by 'experts' that thread can sometimes be 'revived' by placing it in a plastic baggie and placing it in the refrigerator for 24 hours. It's worked for me when experiencing thread breaks on spools over 10 years old. Might give it try anyway.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Poly should last longer than rayon. I have Madeira rayon and poly that is eight years old and still runs without thread breaks. My thread isn't contained but it's out of direct sunlight.


----------

